# Judge my goat



## Christina Smith (Jul 19, 2020)

How good do you think my show wether looks?? What would you say are his faults and is there anything I can do to hide it or fix it?? Thanks!
Edit: Also, he’s 97 pounds and is eating 4 pounds of Putin’s Honor show chow a day, 8oz of show bloom, drenched with 50cc of flaxseed oil ((for fat gain)), gets a good amount of hay each day and isn’t exercised, although he gets turned out to a larger pasture a couple days a week. The competition he has for the show isn’t big, but there still is quite a bit


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

If you really want us to judge him we need more pictures please. With him standing flat. A picture from each side. Then front to see his chest width. then from his back end to see how he stands . Does that make sense ? He looks good the way he is elevated.


----------

